# Connecting My Laptop to my TV



## wfgiles1 (Jan 23, 2009)

I've tried everything that I can think of. I have an Inspiron E1705 and bought a VGA cable that connects correctly both to the computer and my Sansui TV. However, when I go to the "component" channel on my TV, it continues to come up blank and then after a while of waiting will say "NO SIGNAL OR NOT SUPPORTED VIDEO RESOLUTION". Can anyone help me with this because I really want it to work! Thanks

W


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF...

A couple of things to do: make sure your laptop is set to a resolution that the TV can accept. The owner's manual should list them. Then make sure you hit the function button on the laptop that tells it to send the signal out to an external monitor. Most all lappy's have a function key that cycles the output through: laptop>external monitor>both.

Now you need to set the TV to the VGA input not component. Your TV will have a source button or access it through the menu. 

Do those things and you should be GTG.


----------



## wfgiles1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Alright so I found the menu where it cycles through the options. One option is the normal one that I have for my computer, the next one makes everything huge and the third is a black screen of nothing. And also I couldn't find where to change the resolution of the computer. Ideas? Thanks

W


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Do this first: If you're using windows just right click on an open area of the desktop. Got to "Properties", then "Settings" then "Screen Resolution". Move the slider to a resolution that the TV supports.

Now go to the TV and hit "Source" until you get to VGA.

Find the function key on the laptop that cycles through the screens. It should be Fn+F8 - press Fn then while holding it down press F8. 

You should be in business.


----------



## wfgiles1 (Jan 23, 2009)

So I did what you said and checked out the resolution on the computer, but I am having some trouble figuring out what the resolution on my tv is. And also when I am sorting through my sources on my tv I only have the following choices.

Analog
Digital
Video 1
Video 2
Component

On the back of the TV where the VGA cord is plugged in it says component, but I have bee filing through all of them anyway. The whole function key thing I think I have, but with out the manual, do you know where I could find the resolution for my TV? Thanks

W


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

try 640x480 and go up from there is all I can say. If's it's widescreen, 1280x720 would be the first choice.


----------

